
Progress Wars  - olefoo
http://progresswars.com/
======
jasonkester
So it's kinda like Progress Quest (<http://progressquest.com/>), except that
you have to keep clicking a button?

I prefer my RPGs to be fire-and-forget, thank you very much.

~~~
pierrefar
You can always outsource the clicking...

~~~
mey
Amazon Mechanical Turk here I come

------
rauljara
It really needs a message board so that you can brag about how far you've
gotten, and so that the old timers can give advice to the noobs.

------
nirmal
This may be a take on this Penny Arcade comic. <http://www.penny-
arcade.com/comic/2010/3/12/>

------
tfh
Zynga is practically printing money with something like that on facebook.

------
gwern
Relevant essay: <http://lesswrong.com/lw/ww/high_challenge/>

------
Tichy
What, no badges?

~~~
zephjc
I think most of us can agree that we don't need no stinkin' badges

------
DannoHung
I think it's broken. I just hammered on the button and it kept giving me
levels even though I hadn't even finished a single quest.

------
noodle
couldn't you write a greasemonkey script that automates the clicks?

~~~
tfh
We could name it Progress Wars autoplayer!

~~~
steveplace
And then sell it on clickbank for 9.99!

------
jac_no_k
<troll>It's kind of like Japanese RPG games, but without the inane story line
or 30 minutes of cut scenes between interaction.</troll>

------
RyanDScott
This could easily be re-branded as carpal tunnel wars.

